# Why so empty?



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Bueller? Activity on this device and the s4 are all but nonexistent... I find that odd considering these are going to be the two most popular devices of the year (minus i*phone xyz). Why is it so quiet on these forums?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Uh, maybe because they just came out, and neither is on Verizon, at least yet.


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

The less dev oriented forums over at Android Central are hopping. Once people have had their devices for a couple of months and are bored with stock things should pick up here.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Its been said in several threads that its been pretty quiet around here. Ive noticed it myself. The action seems to be on xda.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Uh, maybe because they just came out, and neither is on Verizon, at least yet.


Verizon isnt getting the htc one.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Verizon isnt getting the htc one.


Lolz.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## our year (Aug 13, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Verizon isnt getting the htc one.


You're correct in saying vzw is not getting the HTC one. However, it's widely speculated that they will get a device in q3 that looks much like the one, both physically & specs. This device will be branded as a Droid DNA 2 or a Droid One. It'll be a "droid" something for sure.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phimuskapsi (Mar 8, 2012)

There is a TON of development going on for the One. Just have to go to XDA to see it:

CM10.1 and AOKP are both under development, as of right now just two features aren't working (WFD and In-Call Bluetooth).

There are many other roms as well as several kernels out there.

http://forum.xda-dev...play.php?f=2220


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

VZW is getting the One

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

jova33 said:


> VZW is getting the One
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yeah. Maybe in Sept. It'll be bloated,locked down and 6-8 months behind the original release date. Great job VZW. Thanks for getting the phone while it was still relevant.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe it'll have the snapdragon 800. That's the only way it'll still be relevant in September.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

